# Anti Fungal in tank?



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Its ok to add an Anti Fungal to the tank and that wont harm the filter bacteria will it?

Melafix is an anti fungal right?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

melafix treats fin and tail rot, cloud eye,mouth fungus, and promotes regrowth of damaged fin rays and tissue. and no, it wont harm your filter bacteria. pimafix treats fungal infections, internal and external bacteria infections. pimafix will also not harm you biological bacteria.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Melafix isn't a very effective fungal treatment. Its more of a soothing balm (like rubbing aloe on a cut). The different fungal meds should say if they will harm your biological filter.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Right ok cheers guys. My tank had a bit of a weird few days with a kinda mini cycle and now I think one of the fish has what looks like a touch of fungus. I think its probably better to treat the tank with something. Or will it just clear up now the tank is stable again?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i would get some pimafix and treat your tank with that.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Cheers thats what I thought.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If the fungus is in its early stages (not very noticeable) just keep the tank clean. Meds aren't necessary in my opinion. Just clean water and a healthy diet.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Agreed, many fungal issues clear up with good water. If your tanks cycled for some reason you may want to do water changes with caustion. Changing only water and not necessarly doing gravel vacs or changing filters.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Agreed, many fungal issues clear up with good water. If your tanks cycled for some reason you may want to do water changes with caustion. Changing only water and not necessarly doing gravel vacs or changing filters.


Why would it be better to do that? It wouldnt get rid of the mess in the gravel.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i believe its because if your tank is cycling, and you do more water changes, it will slow down the cycling process. im sure someone correct me if im wrong.


----------

